# Crontab und Perl Script will nicht



## Mindwinder (16. Juni 2006)

Hi liebe Leute,
versuche seit Tagen mal mein Perl Script als Cronjob einzurichten. Folgende Zeilen habe ich bislang versucht...

*/10 * * * *  /opt/lampp/logs/split-logfile.pl
*/10 * * * *  perl  /opt/lampp/logs/split-logfile.pl
*/10 * * * *  /usr/bin/perl  /opt/lampp/logs/split-logfile.pl

Das Script funktioniert wenn ich es im Verz.  /opt/lampp/logs/ mittels perl /opt/lampp/logs/split-logfile.pl aufrufe. 
Mein Script setzt nach Abarbeitung das Logfile auf 0Byte - daran kann ich erkennen das es nicht oder zumindest nicht korrekt ausgeführt wird. 
Hoffe es weiß jemand Rat .

Gruß Mindwinder


----------

